# Unitronic Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale - Nov 24 - 27



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*FROM NOVEMBER 24th THROUGH NOVEMBER 27th*


*SAVE $100 ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE WHEN BUYING UNICONNECT / UNICONNECT+**


*SAVE $50 ON ALL NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*


*SAVE 15% ON UNITRONIC INTERCOOLER UPGRADES*


*SAVE 15% ON UNITRONIC EXHAUST SYSTEMS*


*SAVE 15% ON UNITRONIC INTAKE SYSTEMS***
*_$100 OFF_ with the purchase a NEW Unitronic Performance Software and a UniCONNECT+ cable. Software and UniCONNECT+ must be purchased together. 
Not applicable on Authorized Dealer installed flashes. Only applicable in regions where UniCONNECT+ cables are available. 
_$50 OFF_ on new Performance Software without a UniCONNECT+ cable purchase (Authorized Dealer installed). Applicable on New Unitronic Performance Software installations only. 
Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
**Excludes all Unitronic Carbon Fiber Intake Systems and Air Ducts.


*SHOP NOW AT WWW.GETUNITRONIC.COM*


----------

